# moving to San Antonio from UK - advice



## acskins (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

Will be moving to San antonio with my family in the new year from the UK - what can I expect from a lifestyle perspective - any advice or tips welcome.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Culture shock without a doubt!

What are you going to be doing there?
How many kids and how old?


----------



## acskins (Dec 17, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Culture shock without a doubt!
> culture shock is what I have heard. I work in the medical industry and I am moving to our global HQ. I have one boy 2 1/2 and one on the way. Just looking to hook up with fellow Brits who have made the move especially with families.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

acskins said:


> Fatbrit said:
> 
> 
> > Culture shock without a doubt!
> ...


----------



## acskins (Dec 17, 2008)

Lived in Amsterdam, Dubai and Singapore when I was younger as an expat.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Austin is a bit different from the rest of Texas, I think. It's the high-tech/internet hub and a cultural center. The University of Texas is located there. The countryside around there is hilly, and it's wildflower country. In the spring, there are bluebell fields everywhere, thanks to Ladybird Johnson (she hired students to ride around in the back of pickup trucks tossing wildflower seeds onto the roadside).


----------

